# Woltk news



## oliilo (4. September 2008)

so sehr gute nachrichten in nordend gibt es Wolken die man aufsaugen kann



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


diese geben ihr werdets nicht glauben Schattenpartikel ich weiß nicht ob das nicht noch geändert wird


----------



## oliilo (4. September 2008)

so und meine erste "Verzauberung" den Fallschirmumhang man kann leider keine anderen umhänge verzaubern nur deine eigenen .


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bild ist doof aber nach Bild sind Server abgekackt ^^

was auch lustig ist ich kan einen:
spitzhammer (hammer und spitzhacke in einem)
Spitzmesser o.ä(kürschnermesser und spitzhacke in einem)


----------



## Géreon (7. September 2008)

@ oliilo:

Du bist mein persöhnlicher Held. :-)

Es wäre echt nice wenn Du weitere Erkenntnisse was den Beruf angeht hier posten könntest. Dann hat man son bissl was woran man sich festhalten kann. Ich finde es zum Beispiel echt super zu wissen, dass es wieder Wolken gibt. Wenn du was über Brillen oder sonst "wichtige" Items rausbekommen würdest wäre ich Dir echt Dankbar.

LG Gereon


----------



## oliilo (7. September 2008)

naja das mit den wolken siet für mich wie ein lücken fuller aus weil es wird auch nicht durch die brille angezeigt ^^ aber zu den brillen kan ich dir fogendes sagen es gibt sie aber sie haben kaum stats und eigentlich nur eine meta sokel (nichtmal die färtigkeit wolken zu sehen :-( )^^ aber naja beta 

es gibt auch eine schöne waffe für tanks mit verteidigungswertung


----------



## VuLIoM (9. September 2008)

oliilo schrieb:


> es gibt auch eine schöne waffe für tanks mit verteidigungswertung


kannst du die mal linken oder ein screen oder sowas machen?


----------



## oliilo (9. September 2008)

was auf buffed nicht alles steht 


naja hier is alles soweit da die verzauberungen hab ich allerdings nicht drin gesehen 

sobalt server endlich mal on sind ungd gut laufen schrieb ich die hier mal rein


----------



## mookuh (9. September 2008)

juhu inge beta report =)
ich freu mich drauf


----------



## LifeisPain (10. September 2008)

Für alle die meinen man kann keine Wolken aufspüren:

Doch! Aber am Gürtel. XD

http://lichking.buffed.de/?s=54793


----------



## WolfyWolf (10. September 2008)

Habe was nettes in der Beta Datenbank gefunden:
http://lichking.buffed.de/?s=56462
Das Ding ist endlich mal nützlich, weil es viel Platz spart=)


----------



## Dragó82 (10. September 2008)

Wer ist den Ingi und Kürschner ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oliilo (10. September 2008)

lol im gürtel -.- 
naja also wenigstens ist dan kein "slot " besetzt wegen dem verzaubern 

das messer finde ich auch sehr n1 forallem wei es doch zu 100% tut (so verstehe ich das)aber das mus ich noch testen ......


----------



## Géreon (16. September 2008)

gibts schon neuigkeiten vom Beta Server was den Beruf angeht?

/push


----------



## oliilo (19. September 2008)

tut mir leid mir vergeht echt die lust und patschen is so ewig ^^^aber wen ich mal reinkomme kuk ich natürlich fleisig


----------



## Valdrasiala (24. September 2008)

Inzwischen haben die Brillen Stats, man kann die Wolken in Northrend sehen und es wird neue Wolkentypen geben, also nicht mehr Urluft sondern Äonluft oder so ähnlich.

Interessant ist das Motorrad, welches man bauen kann. Ist leider in Orgrimmar etwas kulissezerstörend, wenn 10 Leute mit dem Moped zwischen AH und Bank stehen *seufz*. 

Naja, ansonsten kann ich leider nur von der tagtäglich Lag-Show berichten, da ich nur nachmittags nach der Arbeit online gehen kann und deswegen kein flüssiges Spielen möglich ist.


----------

